# Teflon Coming Off George Foreman



## VanMark

Hi
I hope this is the proper place to post this. I have a George Foreman grill and the Teflon coating is coming off bottom side.I put seasoning on meat and wonder if that caused it? I,d hate to buy another and same thing happen


----------



## Mastercarpenty

There are teflon repair sprays to patch that withl they don't last long though. And teflon chips aren't good for the body when eaten so I'd just replace it. The usual cause of teflon coating failure in cookware is overheating or a poorly done coating to start with. I know of no foodstuffs which can cause it. 

Phil


----------



## havasu

I would return it and get a new one.


----------



## KULTULZ

You gotta be brave to cook with Teflon... :down:


----------



## VanMark

Not sure if its Teflon. Now they call it nonstick coating?? Probaly same thing.To prolong my usuage I stated using tin foil in it to cook. I found it trapped the juices in and did a better job cooking.
Looks like I will trash old model and buy another.


----------



## havasu

Call the company and ask how long the warranty is for the nonstick coating. I bet they will send you a new one.


----------



## KULTULZ




----------



## slownsteady

Well *now* I'm hungry.


----------



## VanMark

havasu said:


> Call the company and ask how long the warranty is for the nonstick coating. I bet they will send you a new one.


THANK YOU. I took your advise and went on line and inquired about it. They told me to cut off the cord and $6 and they would send me a new unit.


----------



## VanMark

havasu said:


> Call the company and ask how long the warranty is for the nonstick coating. I bet they will send you a new one.


Thank You Havasu!!! I would just of tossed the unit but after contacting company I received a brand new one just before Christmas.That was actually highlight of the holidays


----------



## havasu

Good to hear. Ol George seems to have a happy customer!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Good to hear. Ol George seems to have a happy customer!



I heard if you're not happy he'll come and punch you till you are. Then name you George...


----------



## havasu

I wonder if George's grandchildren are also named George?


----------



## KULTULZ

havasu said:


> I wonder if George's grandchildren are also named George?



Only the boys... :rofl:

BTW- The cooking surface is now supposedly ceramic.


----------



## Gary

Glad they helped you out. 


and sorry to hear George is loosing his teflon coating. : I know... I couldn't help it.


----------



## elbo

which George are you referring to?


----------

